# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Friesland Noord (locatie Dammelaan)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Friesland Noord (locatie Dammelaan)
de Drie Dukatons 15
Leeuwarden

Bezoek de website van GGZ Friesland Noord


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Friesland Noord (locatie Dammelaan).*

----------

